# Diprè: sesso con un cavallo insieme a Moana Conti. Video.



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

Diprè continua a far parlare di sè attraverso storie e video assurdi e surreali. Il critico d'arte ha diffuso su Youtube un video che lo ritrae, insieme alla pornostar Moana Conti, mentre stupra sessualmente un povero cavallo.

Video, per chi volesse vederlo, qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Senza parole, ormai e' proprio alla frutta


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

quanto devi far schifo per succhiarlo a un cavallo?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> quanto devi far schifo per succhiarlo a un cavallo?



Ma come fare ad esserne sicuri che lo stia succhiando? secondo me non fa proprio nulla..


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma come fare ad esserne sicuri che lo stia succhiando? secondo me non fa proprio nulla..



Ho cercato Moana Conti su google immagini giusto per vedere chi fosse, e anche se censurato si vede chiaramente che lo fa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2015)

Squallore a cui non si assisteva più da 30 anni...solo questo fallito poteva portare alla ribalta simili porcherie seppellite nel passato..


----------



## neversayconte (31 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Squallore a cui non si assisteva più da 30 anni...solo questo fallito poteva portare alla ribalta simili porcherie seppellite nel passato..



su questo invece concordo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## James Watson (3 Agosto 2015)

Ma non potrebbe essere denunciato per maltrattamento di animali? LE pene in questo caso mi sembra che siano molto severe (dico una cavolata io magari)


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma non potrebbe essere denunciato per maltrattamento di animali? LE pene in questo caso mi sembra che siano molto severe (dico una cavolata io magari)



denunciata per un bocchino o una sega a un cavallo?!


----------



## James Watson (3 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> denunciata per un bocchino o una sega a un cavallo?!



Bè, c'è poco da ridere, pare che la procura di Milano a seguito di denuncia sporta da una associazione abbia aperto un fascicolo per maltrattamento di animali


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, c'è poco da ridere, pare che la procura di Milano a seguito di denuncia sporta da una associazione abbia aperto un fascicolo per maltrattamento di animali



Il cavallo sarebbe stato contento, se potesse parlare.


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, c'è poco da ridere, pare che la procura di Milano a seguito di denuncia sporta da una associazione abbia aperto un fascicolo per maltrattamento di animali



eddai ho fatto ironia su...


----------



## James Watson (3 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eddai ho fatto ironia su...



non avevo colto


----------



## James Watson (3 Agosto 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il cavallo sarebbe stato contento, se potesse parlare.



premetto che non ho visto il video, ma i vari articoli dicono che è stato dipré a tentare di fare sesso orale col cavallo, dubito proprio che il cavallo sarebbe contento ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Agosto 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> premetto che non ho visto il video, ma i vari articoli dicono che è stato dipré a tentare di fare sesso orale col cavallo, dubito proprio che il cavallo sarebbe contento ...



Il benessere degli esseri umani viene prima di quello dei cavalli,
e sono convinto che al benessere di Dipré siamo tutti interessati


----------



## Danielsan (3 Agosto 2015)

Diprè è da internare


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> denunciata per un bocchino o una sega a un cavallo?!



 

Il cavallo non penso fosse particolarmente infelice di ciò.
Detto questo, credo che si ci siano tutti gli estremi per una denuncia per maltrattamento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Agosto 2015)

A questo schifo di persona non posso solo che augurare il peggio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2015)

Da amante degli animali mi spiace sinceramente per quello che sto dire, ma spero che il cavallo avesse una qualche malattia o infezione pesante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da amante degli animali mi spiace sinceramente per quello che sto dire, ma spero che il cavallo avesse una qualche malattia o infezione pesante.



Purtroppo probabilmente c'è il rischio che Dipré gli abbia trasmesso qualche forma di meningite.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Agosto 2015)

Dopo Sara Tommasi ha trovato un'altra cavalla?


----------



## patriots88 (4 Agosto 2015)

vabbè dal titolo pare che l'abbia fatto Diprè al cavallo 

comunque mi pare palesemente un falso. per me non ha fatto niente


----------



## DannySa (4 Agosto 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> vabbè dal titolo pare che l'abbia fatto Diprè al cavallo
> 
> comunque mi pare palesemente un falso. per me non ha fatto niente



Cerca Moana Conti su google immagini...


----------

